# Mid life depression or cheating?



## LoveLifeNow (Dec 28, 2011)

I gave my husband the final choice yesterday, Go get help or our marriage is over. He has been distant and angry with me for almost two years now. Our family was close friends with another family in our neighborhood and my "friend" crossed the line with my husband and I ended the friendship but allowed our boys to still play with her boys. My husband was mad at me, because he did not want to give up his "best friend". I told him he had to choose me or her. He told me he gave up the "friendship" and then I found emails from her. I also found he had looked up a girl on a dating site. As I said he shuts down his computer and has a password on his phone. So, I went to therapy and am ready to get on with my life. My therapist told me the that this behavior is indicative that he is still hiding something. Also, that unless my husband gets therapy that our marriage will not survive. I printed out a list of therapists for him, to no avail. He will not say anything when I ask if he stills loves or even likes me. It hurts. He works from home most days because he is programmer. He now does not even take a shower everyday and wears shirts with holes. He does not sleep well at night and still sleeps in the guest room. I don't know if he has another relationship or is just going through a mid life crisis.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would venture to say both are possible. My estranged husband had a mid-life crisis from HELL and was cheating. You've got red flags. He is hiding something and has distanced himself from you.


----------

